
States Burn Through Cash for Unemployment Payments - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/states-burn-through-cash-for-unemployment-payments-11587412810
======
salawat
So many republishes this seems pretty moot. Just search for the headline but
here's the usual mirror, update 2 of 4 times apparently.

[https://www.morningstar.com/news/dow-
jones/2020042013562/sta...](https://www.morningstar.com/news/dow-
jones/2020042013562/states-burn-through-cash-for-unemployment-payments-2nd-
update)

